# Any truth to this? (Original Red/Green music)



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 3, 2010)

I found this song yesterday, claiming to be the _original_ original music for Lavender Town in the first few copies of Japanese Red.

I'm not trying to deduce if the creepypasta accompanying it is true or not (because I'm confident that it is not) but what I am wondering is if this song was at any point in time used for Lavender Town's music like it says it was. Anyone know?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 3, 2010)

Glitch City says it's true. I've seen a few other places mention it, too.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 3, 2010)

Holy fuck that song is creepy

I was never creeped out by Lavender Town's current theme but if it were this I can guarantee I would have chucked my Gameboy straight at a wall the first time I heard it


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 3, 2010)

*;*O*;*

I can see why they removed the song.


----------



## Darumaka (Nov 3, 2010)

I think Glitch City is referring to this video instead because this is what it links to...and if you read the comments for this one, the person who made the video seems to suggest that it's a joke.

I heard about the "Lavender Town Tone" a few months ago (the story that children committed suicide after hearing the original version of Lavender Town's music in Red and Green and they changed the song because of it, which is obviously fake in regards to the suicides), but I heard that the songs really WERE different in some of the early Red and Green version cartridges. So, out of curiosity and boredom, I looked around a little bit. I found this video that also claims to be from the first edition Red and Green, but I can't hear the high pitched beeping noises that are present in the one linked to on Glitch City, and it sounds almost identical to the version of the song in my Red and Blue versions, so I'm a little bit confused. There are so many videos that parody the creepypasta story that it's kind of difficult to tell which ones are real and which are fake or if it's just the power of suggestion that makes people believe the songs are different.

Maybe the song was changed and I just can't hear some of the higher pitches... or the song wasn't changed at all. I don't really know, but I still find it very interesting.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 3, 2010)

Ah, well. I assumed they were the same video and didn't bother checking because I can't have the volume on atm. If they aren't the same then I don't know what it is that SS has in the original post.

Regardless, yes, I'm pretty sure _a_ song was replaced, even if it wasn't specifically the one you linked to.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 4, 2010)

_oh god_ I'm never looking at lavender town youtube vids again. that made my hair stand up on the back of my neck. augh. *shivers*


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 4, 2010)

THE FUCK...?

That was damn scary. Doubt it's real, but still.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 4, 2010)

I always heard that the reason for the high-pitched noises in the original lavender town song was because they do something psychologically that makes people feel uneasy. Which I think is kind of awesome if it's true, actually. 

But really, the only way to listen to Lavender Town's music is in reverse.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2010)

Spaekle said:


> But really, the only way to listen to Lavender Town's music is in reverse.


But if you reverse it it sounds pretty much the same only a bit cooler. Same with the Song of Healing from LoZ:Majora's Mask. Video game creepypasta writers should really check that the music they're making backwards is actually creepier that way :v

Anyway I'm that glad song in the OP wasn't used whether it was meant to be the Lavender Town music or not. It's just... noise. :/


----------



## Great Boo (Nov 23, 2010)

Not one grain of truth. I don't think the song in the OP could even play on a Gameboy.

And most of the "uneasiness" and nausea and shit people report from listening to the Lavender Town music is simple placebo effect. It's not a tone specially designed to make you feel uneasy, it's music from a childrens' game that had subpar sound even by Gameboy standards. But people who played the games as little kids want to think there are eerie family-unfriendly easter eggs lurking in Pokemon so we just happen to _suddenly start hearing_ about how the Lavender Town music WOOOOAAOO MADE KIDS GO CRAZY AND KILL THEMSELVES

The music's always been creepy though I'll give you that


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 28, 2010)

Pretty chill.

Celadon City is better, though.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my God, the one Ya ok linked to gave me a serious headache. Admittedly, the final music doesn't scare me either. Then again, I never played a RGBY game, so I have no nostalgia for it.


----------



## Thorne (Nov 28, 2010)

The stories behind Lavender Town causing kids to suicide has _some_ truth behind them, but not to the extent of the rumour.

The original song uses a sound that is so high-pitched that it doesn't make the hairs in the human ears move. It is only noticeable when listening to the song with earphones and at the highest volume of the GameBoy. the sounds are known to have caused headaches and nausea. 

The song in the link at the top of the page is fake, hell even the guy who uploaded the video confirmed that in a comment.


----------



## Cloudsong (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know all of the mechanics and the why's and stuff about the effects of the music, but I just know that playing the song in the first post at the same time as playing the reversed version of the lavender town song...it's scary ;____;


----------



## Tomatochu (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats earthbound music. I just can't remember if its 1 or 2.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 28, 2010)

Really? What, does it play in the Giygas battle or something?

...Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case.


----------

